
Reddit’s Secret Announcement Just Got Tagged - wumi
http://www.brentcsutoras.com/2008/06/17/reddits-secret-announcement-just-got-tagged/
======
mynameishere
Sometimes I wonder if I should have moved to San Francisco. Then I'd get free
beer occasionally. That isn't bud.

There real new feature, which was pretty smart, was putting random new links
at the top of each page.

------
JMiao
in the words of alexis: "tag maelstrom."

------
rms
So it sounds like the new feature will be tagging. Alexis commented on
Techcrunch that he should have drawn a breadpig.

I'm excited for tagging on Reddit. I'm hoping it will really improve the site,
just like the recent changes to the front page algorithm.

